# إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لاسرة الإشراف



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2014)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم​ 

يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام مجموعة  مشرفين جديدة لأسرة الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة و الأخوات مشهود  لهم بنشاطهم و تميزهم في منتدى الكنيسة. نأمل أن تصب الخطوة هذه في الرقُي و  الحفاظ على المنتدى بأفضل صورة ممكنة.


الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:


الأخ  ‏*!! Coptic Lion !!* على *الصور المسيحية*
الأخ  ‏*عبد يسوع المسيح* على *الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
الأخت *soul & life* على *المرشد الروحي*
الأخت ‏*tamav maria* على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
نصلي ان يستخدمهم الرب لمجد إسمه و ان يكونوا سبب بركة لكثيرين. فليبارك الرب هذه الخطوة و ليبارك منتدانا ليكون شمعة و منارة و خيمة لكل محتاج.

منتدى الكنيسة في حاجة مستمرة لمشرفين جدد يساعدونا في الإشراف و الحفاظ على المنتدى. فنحن على دوام البحث عن مشرفين مميزين للأقسام المناسبة.  فهذه كلمة تشجيع لكل من له رغبة في الإنضمام للإشراف، بأن هناك فرصة كبيرة  لك في المستقبل القريب، ما دام هدفك هو المساعدة و الرقي بالمنتدى.

لتكن بركة الرب على الجميع

سلام و نعمة
*إدارة منتدى الكنيسة*


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2014)

مبرررررررررررررررروك
خطوة جميلة لتنشيط المنتدى
بس ليا هنا وقفة 
عياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد  بقى مشرف
انا فاكر الراجل دة اترفد يجى عشرميت مرة واتوقف يجى زيهم هههههههههههه
دنيا دوارة صحيح هههههههه
معلهش عياد اى موضوع انت فية انت عارف بحب اااااااااااااا كمل انت بقى 
:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

*اسمي مكتوب 
اي والله اسمي مكتوب 





مبرررروك لكل المشرفين تستحقوها بجد 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2014)

*الف مليون  مبروووووووووك  الاشراف
‏!! Coptic Lion !! 
‏عبد يسوع المسيح 
 soul & life 
tamav maria
اختيار مميز لأعضاء مميزين بالفعل *


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اسمي مكتوب
> اي والله اسمي مكتوب
> 
> 
> ...


انا برضة استعجبت زيييك ههههههههه
بس نقول الحق انت تستحقها من زمان
دة انت عارف خبايا المنتدى اكتر من روك نفسة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مبرررررررررررررررروك
> خطوة جميلة لتنشيط المنتدى
> بس ليا هنا وقفة
> عياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد  بقى مشرف
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:act31::act31::act31::act31:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2014)

*اختيارات موفقه..الاداره دي هايله بصراحه 
الف مبرووووك لمشرفيننا الحلوين..ربنا يبارك خدمتكوااا*


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)

‏*!! Coptic Lion !!* 
 ‏*عبد يسوع المسيح* 
 *soul & life* 
 ‏*tamav maria* 
الف مبروووك الاشراف
مجموعة جميلة ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


​


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2014)

> *!! Coptic Lion !!*
> ‏*عبد يسوع المسيح*
> *soul & life*
> ‏*tamav maria*



الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك عليكوا الاشراف 







كلها اسماء مميزه وموفقه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا 
ويجعلها دايما مثمره 
​


----------



## Comment (27 أغسطس 2014)

*ألف مبروك*

*





تهنئة عامة لجميع الإخوة والأخوات "[COLOR="#cc99"]المشرفين الجُدد"
وتهنئة خاصـة للأخت الفـاضـلة / "[COLOR="#cc99"]soul & life[/COLOR]"[/COLOR]



 ( بقلم : A. R. / comment )

كُلّما أعطينا تقـديـراً أنسـب للـمـوهـوبـيـن ... إزدادوا إلهـامـاً بالـمـزيـد مـن الإبـداعـات

كُلّما أعطينا صلاحيات أكثر للمـتـضـعـيـن ... إزدادوا إسهاماً فى بناء ملكوت السماوات

كُلّما أعطينا كـرامـــة أوفـر للمنسـحـقـيـن ... إزدادوا شعـوراً بعدم الإستحقاق للكرامـات

كُلّما أعطينا عـناية أفـضـل لشجرة التـيـن ... إزدادت رصيداً مـن أجْـــــــــوَدْ الـثـمــرات

كُلنـا نُهـنـئـكم جميــعـاً ونحن عـلى يقـيـن ... أنكُـم تسـتحـقـونها بعـد فــرز وإخـتـبارات

+ + +

​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أغسطس 2014)

حظوظ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ألف مبرو للجميع ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو الأختيار الوحيد اللى موفق ( عبد يسوع المسيح )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كدة فعلا نبتدى ندخل القسم اللى بالى بالك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والأختيار الوحيد التانى اللى موفق عياد ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس لسة هناخد وقت على ما نتعود على لونه الأصفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والأختيار التالت الوحيد ...لآلآلآ ... الأختيارين التالت والرابع الوحيدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( على أساس سول ولآيف ) كدة أقدر ألونك وأنا مطمن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لية المرشد الروحى أكمنها ( سول ) يعنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أما بقى الأختيار الخامس الوحيد اللى موفق هو تيماف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نُكرر حقدنا عــ...أأأأأ ...مباركتنا للجميع 
[/FONT]*​:smile02
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> فنحن على دوام البحث عن مشرفين مميزين للأقسام المناسبة.  فهذه كلمة تشجيع لكل من له رغبة في الإنضمام للإشراف،


 *[FONT=&quot]والله هفكر لك فى قسم يناسب إمكانياتى المُبهرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس لو مكنتش تحلف 
*​​:new6::new6::new6:​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *اختيارات موفقه..الاداره دي هايله بصراحه
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]يااااااه ؟؟؟ أتفاجئتى زيينا بالظبط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ :smile02​


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> حظوظ...


 *[FONT=&quot]كرسى واقعدى جنبى بقى نحقد للصبح ...[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 أغسطس 2014)

* مبروك لكم احبائى الاخوة المباركين،*
*وتكون بداية خدمة جديدة لمجد الرب.*
*وصلاتى لكم ان الرب يعطيكم حكمة الاهية وليست حكمة بشرية ويعطيكم موهبة التمييز وتكونوا خدام امناء فى خدمة سيدنا ومخلصنا ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*الف مبررررررررررررررررررررروك
*
*!! Coptic Lion !!*
‏*عبد يسوع المسيح*
*soul & life*
‏*tamav maria* ​


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اختيارات موفقه..الاداره دي هايله بصراحه
> الف مبرووووك لمشرفيننا الحلوين..ربنا يبارك خدمتكوااا*


فعلا جميلة دونا وخصوصوا عياد
هيعمل طفرة بجد
مع انة صاحب رصيد تاريخى من المشاكسات بس اهو 
نقول اية الانبا موسى الاسود كان بدايتة اية ههههههههه
معرفش جاية معيا  تهييسسسسسسسس على عياد لية ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا جميلة دونا وخصوصوا عياد
> هيعمل طفرة بجد
> مع انة صاحب رصيد تاريخى من المشاكسات بس اهو
> نقول اية الانبا موسى الاسود كان بدايتة اية ههههههههه
> معرفش جاية معيا  تهييسسسسسسسس على عياد لية ههههههههه


*سمحولنا اننا نجرب امكانياتنا الجديده 
وانا طلبت اني احذف حد من نفسي
قالولي احذف يا بابا اللي يعجبك

فصل سبع سنين يا عم الحج
:act31::act31::act31::act31: 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا جميلة دونا وخصوصوا عياد
> هيعمل طفرة بجد
> مع انة صاحب رصيد تاريخى من المشاكسات بس اهو
> نقول اية الانبا موسى الاسود كان بدايتة اية ههههههههه
> معرفش جاية معيا  تهييسسسسسسسس على عياد لية ههههههههه


*بقينا تلاتة حقودييييين
جوسبل - جرجس - عبود
مين يزووووود ؟؟؟
:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

*الف مبروك الاشراف يا مشرفين 
وعقبال الاورانج وكل الالوان 
اختيار موفق وكل واحد فى مكانه المظبوط 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بقينا تلاتة حقودييييين
> جوسبل - جرجس - عبود
> مين يزووووود ؟؟؟
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وعندك واحد حقد وصلحه :smile02*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وعندك واحد حقد وصلحه :smile02*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لآهُّمَ *​*[FONT=&quot]زِدنا ولا تَنقُصُنا ....[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2014)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
 اللون الاصفر
ربنا معااااااكم
تستحقون لمجهودكم الملحوظ
نكرر 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآهُّمَ *​*[FONT=&quot]زِدنا ولا تَنقُصُنا ....*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


:new6: :new6: :new6:
​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بقينا تلاتة حقودييييين
> جوسبل - جرجس - عبود
> مين يزووووود ؟؟؟
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> *​


انا مش بحقد انا  بسخن بس هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2014)

ملاحظين انه محدش بيرد ؟! ارحمو  نفسكم شوية


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سمحولنا اننا نجرب امكانياتنا الجديده
> وانا طلبت اني احذف حد من نفسي
> قالولي احذف يا بابا اللي يعجبك
> 
> ...


اممممممممم مفيش حوار
كنت بتشكى من دة وتقول قررات جائرة بدون تروى ههههههه
عموما يا مشرفنا الغالى هاقولك حاجة
لو كان يرضيك بعد السنين دى كلها هنا يحصل دة  فضميرك فى  اجازة من اولها وزين ما ختارروك ههههه
ثانيا
مين قالك ان حد يقدر يفصلنى 
انا مش عاوز اقولك اللى خلاك مشرف ميقدرش غير بالقانون
بينا وبينكم القضاء ههههه


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2014)

سيبونا نعيش اللحظة يا جماعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> سيبونا نعيش اللحظة يا جماعة


*ايه يا جماعة ده صحيح 
سبوهم يفرحوا شوية الله 
عيشى انيفو براحتك احبيبتى :smile02*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اممممممممم مفيش حوار
> كنت بتشكى من دة وتقول قررات جائرة بدون تروى ههههههه
> عموما يا مشرفنا الغالى هاقولك حاجة
> لو كان يرضيك بعد السنين دى كلها هنا يحصل دة  فضميرك فى  اجازة من اولها وزين ما ختارروك ههههه
> ...


*حبيبي يا جرجس انت صدقت 
هما 3 سنين بس يا حبيبي ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

‏*R.O.R.O*, ‏+ ميلاد العجايبى +, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+**+, ‏مارياماريا+, ‏aymonded+, ‏BITAR, ‏الباحثه عن الحق, ‏اليعازر+, ‏candy shop+, ‏ارابسيما وصفى, ‏استفانوس, ‏comment, ‏Desperado_3d, ‏e-Sword, ‏golden girl, ‏grges monir+, ‏holiness, ‏jesus mon pere, ‏kawasaki, ‏magdyzaky, ‏MeToo, ‏MINA.AYMAN95, ‏My Rock, ‏oesi no+, ‏soul & life+, ‏عبد يسوع المسيح, ‏عراقية للمسيح, ‏كلدانية+ *

*بس سيبكم بجد اللون الاصفر عامل شغل عالى 
هههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2014)

اسمى مكتوب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اسمى مكتوب


لا مش مكتوب


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اسمى مكتوب


*ومنور باللون الاصفر
عباسيه عباسيه 
يامسهل

*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2014)

سلام في الرب، ولو اني لم اتعود بالنسبة لوضع الخدمة أن أكتب تهنئة وشكر، بل اخط تعليم في خبرة أسلمها كما هي لكي يكون لنا الوعي بالخدمة التي حسب مسرة مشيئة الله كالتدبير حسب قصده الصالح، لأن أساساً حينما وضع الله مواهب الخدمة المتنوعة، قد وضعها لأجل البنيان ولكي نعي أننا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض كأعضاء الجسد الواحد، فكل الأعضاء تعمل معاً لأجل خدمة الجسد الواحد ككل، لتحقق وحدته وتحافظ على صحته باستمرار نموه الصحيح لغاية وهدف سامي جليل وهو أن يتصور المسيح في الجميع، ولن يكون هذا محققاً في خدمتنا أن لم نحيا كما قال القديس يوحنا الرسول: [ بهذا عرفنا المحبة أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن ينبغي لنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة... يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق ] (1يوحنا 3: 16،18)

والجانب الآخر الذي علينا أن نعيه، لأن كثيرين للأسف يظنون أن لهم القدرة على تحويل الناس عن طريق الشر أو الفكر المغلوط... الخ للحق، لذلك يقول  القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:
[ عبثاً يحاول مخلوقٍ ما، مهما حسب نفسه من قوة شخصية ولباقة في الحديث وإقناع...، أن يحّول شريراً عن طريقة، فهذا من عمل الخالق نفسه القادر على تغيير الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة.
فخدمة العهد الجديد هيَّ خلق إنسان جديد بالمعمودية، وتجديد ثوب المعمودية بالتوبة... وكِلاَ العملين يتطلبان تدخل الروح القدس.
فالمؤمن مهما بدا ناجحاً... مهما كسب من أُناس، لن تُجدي خدمته ما لم تؤيدها صلوات كثيرة، أي ما لم يُسلمها للخالق ليعمل صاحب الخدمة ذاته في نفوس أولاده.
أتشاء أن تُهذب أحداً ؟ متى رايته مهملاً لخلاص نفسه، أبكِ إلى الله، وتضرع إليه بشأنه، وأصحبه على انفراد وأرشده إلى ما يُرضي الله ودبره باتضاع وخضوع، كما كان يفعل بولس الرسول ... وأحذر أن تدينه بأنه قد أخطأ وسقط ... ]​ وعلينا أن ننتبه لخدمتنا الحقيقية حسب الإنجيل والتسليم الآبائي الصحيح، فننتبه لكلام القديس مار إسحق السرياني:


 [ لا تمقت الخاطئ، لأننا جميعاً خطاه أثمه. وإن تحركت عليه من أجل الله، فأبكِ وصلي لأجل نفسه، ولا تبغضه... بل الجدير بك أن تبغض زلاته، وتتضرع من أجله لتكون مشابهاً للمسيح، لأنه اتكأ مع الأثمة... أما ترى كيف أنتحب على أورشليم ]   
 عموماً أعلموا يا إخوتي يقيناً، أننا هُنا – من المفترض – أن نكون أسرة روحية واحدة مهما اختلفت أعضاؤها في المكان أو الزمان أو المسمى ( أقباط، أروام، سريان، روس، أياً من كان ... ) تعيش من حياة الله التي أُعلنت في شخص الكلمة المتجسد ولا يفرقها مكان أو زمان أو مسمى أو لغة أو شعب أو أمه. وكما أن الإنسان يولد في عائلة تُعطيه الغذاء والحنان والملبس والمأكل، ويشترك في خيراتها الجسدية مع أب وأم وإخوة وأخوات، هكذا يولد المسيحي الحقيقي في عائلة روحية تسكب في قلبه محبة الله للبشر، تلك المحبة التي ظهرت للعالم في المسيح الرب ولا تزال تستمر بواسطة الإنجيل والأسرار وتغدق عليه النعمة وحياة الله في شركة القديسين في النور.


 وإذ كان لي الكثير لأكتبه إليكم، ولكن كما هو مكتوب: [ أعطِ الحكيم فرصة فيزداد ( أي يصير أكثر حكمة ) ] (أمثال 9:9)، لذلك أكتفي بهذا القدر سائلاً الله أن يوصل لكم روح الكلام حسب قصده المبارك لكي نخدم معاً اسمه العظيم القدوس بكل أمانة وإخلاص بلا ملل أو كلل...
 أرسل لكم أرق مشاعر المحبة، سائلاً شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الكلمة المتجسد أن تتذوقوا معي ومع كافة القديسين الأطهار في جوهرهم العقلي، كم هو الرب طيب وصالح وغني في الرحمة والحق والنعمة، ولتمتلئ قلوبكم من سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، ولنحترز من أن نكون عثرة في أي شيء سواء في التعليم أو التعامل مع الآخرين... كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث آمين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> سلام في الرب، ولو اني لم اتعود بالنسبة لوضع الخدمة أن أكتب تهنئة وشكر، بل اخط تعليم في خبرة أسلمها كما هي لكي يكون لنا الوعي بالخدمة التي حسب مسرة مشيئة الله كالتدبير حسب قصده الصالح، لأن أساساً حينما وضع الله مواهب الخدمة المتنوعة، قد وضعها لأجل البنيان ولكي نعي أننا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض كأعضاء الجسد الواحد، فكل الأعضاء تعمل معاً لأجل خدمة الجسد الواحد ككل، لتحقق وحدته وتحافظ على صحته باستمرار نموه الصحيح لغاية وهدف سامي جليل وهو أن يتصور المسيح في الجميع، ولن يكون هذا محققاً في خدمتنا أن لم نحيا كما قال القديس يوحنا الرسول: [ بهذا عرفنا المحبة أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن ينبغي لنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة... يا أولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق ] (1يوحنا 3: 16،18)
> 
> والجانب الآخر الذي علينا أن نعيه، لأن كثيرين للأسف يظنون أن لهم القدرة على تحويل الناس عن طريق الشر أو الفكر المغلوط... الخ للحق، لذلك يقول  القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:[ عبثاً يحاول مخلوقٍ ما، مهما حسب نفسه من قوة شخصية ولباقة في الحديث وإقناع...، أن يحّول شريراً عن طريقة، فهذا من عمل الخالق نفسه القادر على تغيير الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة.
> فخدمة العهد الجديد هيَّ خلق إنسان جديد بالمعمودية، وتجديد ثوب المعمودية بالتوبة... وكِلاَ العملين يتطلبان تدخل الروح القدس.
> ...



* بص يعلم ربنا ما قريت حرف من كل ده 
ومش هقرا 
انا راجل صاحب مرض ومش حمل كل ده بس هتبرك بتقول مبروك 
وهقولكم الله يبارك فيك :act31::act31:
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2014)

الف الف الف مبرووووووك 
اولا لمنتدايا الغااااااالي على انضمام المشرفين الجدد
ربنا يمد ايدة معاكم ويساعدكم على الخدمة الجديدة
ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس
وثانيا الف الف الف مبروووووووك لاخويا الصغير كوبتك لايون
على الاشراف اكيد انت تستاهلها لان روك مابيخترش اي حد للخدمة دي
ربنا يعينة ويساعدة ويحافظ علية ويعوضة كل خير
وحشتوووووووووني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف الف الف مبرووووووك
> اولا لمنتدايا الغااااااالي على انضمام المشرفين الجدد
> ربنا يمد ايدة معاكم ويساعدكم على الخدمة الجديدة
> ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس
> ...


*ام ميكو الغاليه 
يعني اول واحده اقولها يا خالتي وهي السبب في تفشي اللقب 
منوره يا فنانه 
 الله يبارك فيكي ويفرحك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2014)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف الف الف مبرووووووك
> اولا لمنتدايا الغااااااالي على انضمام المشرفين الجدد
> ربنا يمد ايدة معاكم ويساعدكم على الخدمة الجديدة
> ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس
> ...



*ام ميكووووووو عندنا يا بختنا
وحشتيني اووووووووي يا فراشتي..بامانه عيني دمعت..منوره يا غاليه
كانت ايام:t25:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ام ميكووووووو عندنا يا بختنا
> وحشتيني اووووووووي يا فراشتي..بامانه عيني دمعت..منوره يا غاليه
> كانت ايام:t25:*


*طب عاتي عشين جنيه بقي
وانتي عارفه ليه 
*​


----------



## happy angel (27 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبرووووك الاشراف 
اختيار موفق جداااا
!! Coptic Lion !!
‏عبد يسوع المسيح
soul & life
‏tamav maria


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

الف الف مبرووووك 

اخيراً بقي فيه مشرفين جدد
مبروك عليكم الخدمه تستحقوها عن جداره


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 أغسطس 2014)

ألف ألف مبروك الترقية احبابي بالرب

ربنا يقويكم على حمل صليب الخدمة بروح المحبة والاتضاع

ليبارك الروح القدس عمل يديكم ويثمر في خدمتك لخلاص نفوس كثيرة...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2014)

*الف مبروك ياعساسيل 
للاسف اسمى مش موجود
ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الف مبروك ياعساسيل
> للاسف اسمى مش موجود
> ههههههههه*​


*يمكن يكون المجموعة الجاية ان شالله 
هههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروك الاشراف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2014)

هو فية سؤال 
او استفسار 
قولنا عياد من قنا يعني يستحقها بجدارة واكتر كمان 
وعبد يسوع المسيح اصلة صعيدى ولة خبرة كبيرة في السيارات 
برضة يستحقها بجدارة 
وتماف ماريا من اسيوط وتستحقها بكل جدارة واكتر شوية 
اما سول ولايفدي من اسكندرية يا جماعة 
هل يجوز ان يمنح الاشراف لحد من اسكندرية ؟
ولا دي حالة فرية !!!!!
وعلي العموم الف مبروك للاشراف 
وتستحقوها


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2014)

*مبروووووووووووك بجد عليكم الاشراف 
وانتو تستحقو بجد مبروك ليكم بجد
مبروك تماف ماريا بد الف مبروك العضوة الرقيقة
مبروك سول لايف  ام روح حلوة ولطيفة اوى وعسولة خالص
الف مليونين مبروك استاذى عبد يسوع المسيح 
انت تستحقها بجد لانك انسان مبارك من عند الله بجد انسان محبة ومتواضع وهادى وكلامك حلو وبيريح الواحد
الف مليونين تلاتة يا عياد تستحقها بجد لانك بالفعل عضو 
سوسة زى ما بسمع انهم بيقولكل كدا ههههههههه
والف مبروووووووووك بجد انك سوست عليهم عشان
تبقى مشرف ههههههههههههههه الف مبروك بجد وانت تستحقها بجد
ومبروك عليكم الاشراف كلكم  اخوكم الخاطى سمير الشاعر
*


----------



## peace_86 (28 أغسطس 2014)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووكك !!!

يستاهلوا الجميع على ترقياتهم ..
السوسة طبعاً مافيش شك كوبتك ليون دايماً يفاجأنا بصوره الجديدة..
حبيب القلب: عبد يسوع المسيح.. أتمنى بأن تكون هذه فرصة حتى ننعش القسم بأكبر قدر ممكن وخاصة بأنك تترأس قسم مهم جداً جداً ..
سول أند لايف .. مبروووك وتستاهلي وانتي قدها وقدود (ياخوفي بس ان مواضيعي ومشاركاتي كلها تحذف عشان ياما اختلفنا :t33: :a82
وأخيراً العزيزة تماف الغالية .. مبروك وتستاهلي 100% ..

يا أخينا العزيز روك.. إنت كل ما تكتب مشرفين جدد عيني تروح لإسمي على طول أشوفها اصفرت ولا لا :spor24: ..

مرة ثانية مبروك للجميع ..
وبهذه المناسبة وأنا سعييييييييييد جداً جداً لأني أقرأ مشاركات لناس كنا فاكرينهم غايبين لكنهم ماخيبوش ظننا وشاركونا وبقوا على تواصل ..
زي أختنا الحبيبة فراشة مسيحية وأخينا إلياس السرياني..
وجودكم مهم جداً لا تتركوا المنتدى وابقوا على تواصل دائماً :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2014)

الناس دى كلها عليا ولا ااااايه :nunu0000::nunu0000:


ماشى يا ابن يسوعنا انت اصلك متعرفش السكندرية دول مين دول خليط من غضب الصعيدة وزربونة الاسكندرنية :act31: وقد اعذر من انذر هههههههههه

كده برضو يا بيس  ده احنا حتى  مختلفناش ولا اتعركنا غير مرة واحدة بس وبعد كده بنسلم على بعض تقييمات ههههههههههه عموما اتمنى المرة الجاية نباركلك

*وميرسى ليكم جميعا واتمنى اكون اخت للكل  بدون حساسية او تفريق وفى خدمتكم كلكم وتكون المحبة هى الاساس فى تعاملاتنا مهما اختلفنا او اتفقنا فده ملوش علاقة ابدا اننا كلنا اخوات وكلنا بنجتهد من اجل اسم رب المجد يسوع
الرب يبارك فى محبتنا لبعض ويعلى من شأن منتدانا الغالى آمين*.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو فية سؤال
> او استفسار
> قولنا عياد من قنا يعني يستحقها بجدارة واكتر كمان
> وعبد يسوع المسيح اصلة صعيدى ولة خبرة كبيرة في السيارات
> ...




ضاربه ورق بعيد عنك 
وقدمت مستندات ان ليها اصول صعيديه من القرن السابع عشر


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

*مصفرين المنتدى
الف مبروك عليكم الانضمام لتلك الادارة الباطشه المستبدة ال ال ال ال 
ده انتوا هتشوفوا ايام
لوز العنب
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أغسطس 2014)

مبروك لكل المشرفين
وننتظر منكم صحوة كبيرة للمنتدى
الرب يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2014)

اقتباس:                                 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن يسوعنا                     

 


_

 




وتماف ماريا من اسيوط 
وتستحقها بكل جدارة واكتر شوية 


 اما سول ولايفدي من 
اسكندرية يا جماعة 


 هل يجوز ان يمنح الاشراف 
لحد من اسكندرية ؟


 ولا دي حالة فرية 
!!!!!


وعلي العموم الف مبروك 
للاشراف 


 
وتستحقوها

أنقر للتوسيع...




_

_ايووون_
_ايييون سمعت حد بينادى على الاسكندرانيه هنا---_

_




_
_ اى خدمه؟؟_

_قولى لى يا سول لو فى حد مدايك هنا -- انا دايما فى الخدمه _
_



_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2014)

*!! Coptic Lion !!*
‏*عبد يسوع المسيح*
*soul & life*
‏*tamav maria*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2014)

*خمس تقيمات مرة واحدة ليا دا اعجاز مشاركة ليا هههههههههه ليا ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 أغسطس 2014)

*!! Coptic Lion !!
‏عبد يسوع المسيح
soul & life
‏tamav maria *


*الف مليوووووون مبروووووك ليكم اخواتي الاصفرار 
تستحقونها بجداره
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتكم *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أغسطس 2014)

*اختيار موفق
الف مبروووووووووك
تستحقوها عن جدارة
الرب يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اقتباس:                                 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن يسوعنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شوفتى يا حبوا كلهم عليا ..  من امبارح اقولهم كلكم عليا ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههه  ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى شيلاكى وقت العوزة 
لكن قوليلى هتدافعى عنى بالراجل المكحكح ده ههههههههههههههه
هنضرب كده يا حبوا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اقتباس:                                 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن يسوعنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اهي لاقالتلك الراجل الكنكح دة اللي هدافعي بية وانتي مش خايفة من طقم السنان بتاعك لحسن يبوظ 
وبعدين معاكم 
اين انت يا عياد 
الورق اللي قدمتة مزور كلة 
معندهاش اصول صعيدية ولا حاجة 
احنا نعمل شكوي للكبير يعيد الانتخابات من تاني 
لان الموضوع مش مريح خالص حكاية القرون اللي اثبتت فيها انها صعيدية هي هتتلزق في الصعايدة علشان تترقي ولا اية 
الموضوع دة لازم نشوف لة حل 
وانا معترض اصلا علي طقم الاشراف بتاع المرشد الروحي اصلا 
لية بقي كل ما الاستاذ ايمن يورينا طبخة بيجيب عربية الاسعاف 
وكمان في حد تاني بيحرق الاكل وبينساة علي النار 
كيف بعد كدة نثق في اكلهم 
انا بصراحة قلبي مش مطاوعني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 أغسطس 2014)

اختيار موفق وفي محله لمشرفين يستحقونها بجدارة
الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
ربنا يبارككم وتسيرون بالمنتدى الى الامام والازدهار ومن نجاج الى نجاح امين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ضاربه ورق بعيد عنك
> وقدمت مستندات ان ليها اصول صعيديه من القرن السابع عشر


يا عم طيب حد يبلغ 
ولا اية هنستسلم كدة 
شوفلك حل 
شغل السوس 
انا ساكت احتراما لقنا وادبها واسيوط ورجالها 
والباقي عندك


----------



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2014)

ههههه منورين يا رجالة لو الزعيم شايف انى مزورة مكنش هيوافق ابدا اكون مشرفة معاه
ولو على عربية الاسعاف بتاعت بعد طبخات الاستاذ ايمن محدش فاهم دى اصلا بتيجى لانه الاكل بيكون لذيذ جدا والناس بتنسى نفسها فى الاكل هههههه
فهمت يا عزيزى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههههه كخ يا بابا انت وهي الموضوع هيبوظ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

*مبروك للمنتدى 
مجموعة الاشراف الجديدة 
coptic lion
عبد يسوع المسيح
tamav maria
saul & life
و يارب تكون خدمتكم فيها روح محبة بلا محاباه 
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أغسطس 2014)

*اشراف مبارك للجميع
وليستخدمكم الرب لأعلان مجد اسمه​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا يقدركم علي الخدمه


----------



## max mike (28 أغسطس 2014)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2014)

*الف مبروك الاشراف 
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *الف مبروك الاشراف
> *​



ياااااه يويو حمدلله على السلامة ياقمر اخيرا يا بنتى شوفناكى

الله يبارك فيكى يا يويو وحشتينا جدا


----------



## اليعازر (29 أغسطس 2014)

ألف مبروك اﻻشراف
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
.


----------



## النهيسى (29 أغسطس 2014)

* 

الأخ  ‏!! Coptic Lion !! على الصور المسيحية
الأخ  ‏عبد يسوع المسيح على الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية
الأخت soul & life على المرشد الروحي
الأخت ‏tamav maria على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام
*​*

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2014)

*ألف مليــــــــــــــــــون مبروووك علي المشرفين الجدد الاشراف
ومبـــــروك علينا طاقم المشرفين الرائعين
حقيقي بيستاهلووا كلهم وعن جداره
احب اهني الزعيم علي اختياراته الرائعه 
لانها في مكانها جدأ
وكل مشرف من مُشرفنا الجُمال
اخد المكان اللي يستاهلوا 
انا واثقه فيهم كلهم انهم هيقدروا يفيدو المنتدي
ويقدموا خدمة عظيمة تفيد الجميع
ربنا يستخدمهم لمجد اسمه

**تموفتي الف مبروك ياغاليه بجد تستحقي وحقيقي فرحتلك
نونتي مبروك ياروحي عايزة اقولك اللون الأورنج هياكل من عليكي حته**




أ.عبد يسوع مبروك استاذي بتستاهل وانا واثقه اننا هنستفاد من قسم حضرتك كتير
عياد ايوها السوسة 
لا سوسة ايه بقا انت بقيت مشرف اد الدنيا يعني سوسةدي مابقتش بتلبئلك*




*الف مبررررررروك بتستحقها صدقني
*



​


----------



## mary naeem (30 أغسطس 2014)

*الف مليون  مبروووووووووك  الاشراف
‏!! Coptic Lion !! 
‏عبد يسوع المسيح 
 soul & life 
tamav maria
اختيار مميز لأعضاء مميزين بالفعل
يارب يباركم ويبارك المنتدى على ايديكم
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 أغسطس 2014)

*الف الف مبرووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد تستحقوها عن حق وجدارة *

*وتهنئة خاصة لـ!! Coptic Lion !!*

*ابن كارى (فوتوشوب) وابن المنطقة والكنيسة *

*ربنا يكون معاكم ويبارك حيتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2014)

الله 

ايه العسل دة

مجموعة كلها عسل فى عسل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 

ومليووووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

الاشراف نور بالخدام الجداد

من فرح لفرح
ومن خدمة لخدمة

آمين


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (31 أغسطس 2014)

*" يَا ابْنِي، اذْهَب الْيَوْمَ اعْمَلْ فِي كَرْمِي." *
*(متى 28:21)*​
*ألف مبروك الخدمة واﻻشراف *
* يوفقكم الرب  ويبارك خدمتكم جميعاً .*

​


----------



## I am with you (31 أغسطس 2014)

أَعْطَانِي السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِسَانَ الْمُتَعَلِّمِينَ لأَعْرِفَ أَنْ أُغِيثَ الْمُعْيِيَ بِكَلِمَةٍ. (إشعياء 50: 4) 
وإن كانت هذه أيضاً نبوة عن الرب يسوع، ألا نتعلم منها أيضاً أن أفضل مُعلم هو من يجيد التعلم أولا؟ 
فالجلوس المستمر عند قدمى المعلم العظيم هو أعظم مؤهل لخادم ناجح. 


مبروك الأشراف الى جميع الأعزاء
 وليستخدمكم الرب لمجد أسمه القدوس 
 والرب يعينكم ويوفقكم على هذه المسؤلية .​


----------



## Twin (7 سبتمبر 2014)

مبروك للمشرفين ال جدد وللإد​ارة ... ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويكمل
وليكون بركة ​
سلام ونعمة


----------



## elamer1000 (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*الف مبروك للجميع*

*ربنا يقويكم*

*+++*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (27 سبتمبر 2014)

ألف مليــــــــــــــــــون مبروووك علي المشرفين الجدد الاشراف
ومبـــــروك علينا طاقم المشرفين الرائعين
حقيقي بيستاهلووا كلهم وعن جداره


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 سبتمبر 2014)

الف الف مبررروك وربن معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أكتوبر 2014)

مبرووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف وربنا يبارك خدمتكم
لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*مبروك الاشراف للاخوة الاحباء....ليكن الرب معينكم في خدمتكم ولتكونوا منارة لنور المسيح البهي...*

*تحياتي*


----------



## روزا فكري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

انا عارفه انها متأخره شويه بس سامحوني 
حبيت ادخل اقول مبرووك للمشرفين الجدد 
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
مبررروك نيفو حبيبتي
مبرووك ياتموفتي
مبرووك ياعياد 
مبرووك استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح

تستاهلوها حقيقي اختيارات في محلها وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم
ويبارك حياتكم امين
​


----------



## سوزى حكيم (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مبروك


----------

